# Make a new breed!



## goatygirl (Feb 16, 2013)

If you were ever to make a new goat breed what would it be? what breeds would you use to make it, what would it look like, what would you use it for?


Be creative and have fun!
:cake:


----------



## DrakesFarm (Apr 1, 2013)

I am breeding a Nigerian Doe with a Boer buck also doing some the other way. I am breed ing for short, well muscled, good milk production and most of all a great personality, down the line I will add some myotonic to put on more muscle, but I am not feeling up too breeding out the myotonia right now so with the 2 f1 does right now I will breed them to my boer and milk them to make sure I am getting started good


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

I bought a goat that might be my dream cross. She's half Angora and the other half is Obe/Nubian. Her dam is an excellent milker. Right now she's feeding triplets and still giving half a gallon of milk per day.

If it all works out well, I'll have an excellent milker that also produces fiber. THAT, is my dream goat.


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

DrakesFarm said:


> I am breeding a Nigerian Doe with a Boer buck


I've heard this is very dangerous?


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

@drakesfarm. That is dangerous. You shoud really think about doing it the other was around. Becuase of the size difference the doe will have trubble passing the baby


----------



## DrakesFarm (Apr 1, 2013)

goatgirl132 said:


> @drakesfarm. That is dangerous. You shoud really think about doing it the other was around. Becuase of the size difference the doe will have trubble passing the baby


I would have thought that too but she did it just fine and gave me triplets, one was out of my NG buck and the other two are boergerian,one doe one wether. I wontbe doing it with any other does but her just in case she is twenty in tall. Also the baby should not grow biger than necessary. The mothers size will determine the size of the baby (usualy)


----------



## DrakesFarm (Apr 1, 2013)

AmyBoogie said:


> I bought a goat that might be my dream cross. She's half Angora and the other half is Obe/Nubian. Her dam is an excellent milker. Right now she's feeding triplets and still giving half a gallon of milk per day.
> 
> If it all works out well, I'll have an excellent milker that also produces fiber. THAT, is my dream goat.


Wow that is a great doe let us know what she gives you when you pull the kids


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

DrakesFarm said:


> Wow that is a great doe let us know what she gives you when you pull the kids


This is an experiment of my friends and I'm quite taken with the idea. As was my daughter because this goat was her choice out of the 20 or so kids there.

She'll be 8 weeks when we bring her home in July. We'll be waiting til next fall to breed so it will be a while before I know how the experiment worked but I'll hopefully have something to sheer in the spring.


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

DrakesFarm said:


> Also the baby should not grow biger than necessary. The mothers size will determine the size of the baby (usualy)


 I think it's true with horses but not in goats...


----------



## DrakesFarm (Apr 1, 2013)

Sylvie said:


> I think it's true with horses but not in goats...


Why wouldnt it be true for goats its true for dogs,cats,cows, and horses.


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

Well, I had an accidental breeding in the middle of Hurricane Sandy. My Oberhasli doe was supposed to be going to be bred to an Obie buck at her breeders farm. The hurricane got in the way, so I was going to wait til the next heat cycle.

No way. Phee decided that enough was enough and scaled the wall of her pen, then scaled the bucks pen wall and got in with my blonde Lamancha buck.

Her daughter is a lovely shade of bay, but she also has some cream colored shading and stripes on her belly and face. Beautiful, correct dairy build and that "look at me" attitude. She is GORGEOUS! I may try that cross again next year. Her brother is a solid reddish gold color and he is some pretty too. Too bad he isn't buck material.


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

The kids will stay small as long as you don't over feed the doe. That is true of any doe, even those bred to sires of their own breeds or even standard ones bred to minis. I know a lot of breeders who successfully breed small does to standard sized bucks and have never had a problem. I know more people who bred standard does to standard bucks and have train wreck kiddings.

I had some lovely blue eyes Boergerian kids one year. And a very pretty blue eyed, broken bay Obergerian doe.


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

SOUNDS LIKE THE NIGERIAN IS ON THE LARGER SIZE (HOPE SO) i HAVE FRIEND WHO DID NIGERIAN DOES TO ALPINE BUCKS, AND HAD PROBLEMS WITH TEARING. I WOULD DO THE NIGERIAN BUCK TO THE BOER DOE. ESPECIALLY IF THE NIGERIAN DOES ARE FF. BUT I THINK MINIBOERS SOUND GOOD.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Yeah, you'll have to be careful with that breeding. I know horses won't grow a foal too big but I have heard that goats don't seem to do the same thing.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Does can be okay if bred to a larger buck, but it has a much higher chance of going wrong. I've seen some huge kids that were pure-bred Nigerian that was hard enough for the momma to pass, I would hate to see what would happen if she had a single, or big twin Boer mix kids ... triplets I can see would be fine, but you cannot guarantee they will always be triplets. Just my two cents ... 

As for a new breed, I would like a miniature breed, slightly larger than the Nigerian, that is good for both milk and meat, and VERY hardy.


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

lottsagoats said:


> Her daughter is a lovely shade of bay, but she also has some cream colored shading and stripes on her belly and face. Beautiful, correct dairy build and that "look at me" attitude. She is GORGEOUS! I may try that cross again next year. Her brother is a solid reddish gold color and he is some pretty too. Too bad he isn't buck material.


She sounds beautiful!
Pictures wouldn't be bad either


----------



## Red Maple Farm (Jun 5, 2012)

DrakesFarm said:


> Why wouldnt it be true for goats its true for dogs,cats,cows, and horses.


This is not true with cattle at all! The only breed of cow that can be breed to a bigger breed than it; is a Jersey cow, but that is only with a Holstein nothing more. I have raised cows for many years, grew up on my grandfather Guernsey farm and worked at all of the local ones here plus I have a herd of cows along with goats and cows. I took a year curse on genetics and AI with cattle as breeding and the reproductive organs.

There is a very high chance that the pelvis will brake of fracture. Di you ever think that she may have only been okay at birth because she had 3 kids in stead of one or two? Most of the time the more they have the smaller they are the less they have most of the time the bigger they are, that has all been the case with my goats or cows giving singles or twins\, or more.

I wouldn't run that risk. They are your animals, I am not telling you what to do, you can either listen from the people that are here to help and comment. I would just be careful. I'd hate to see you lose your friend the goat. when I raised mini Boer's I would use my Nigerian buck that looked like a Boer kind of... to breed my Boer does, but I found I was losing a lot of money not a lot of people dear to eat goat meat around here, they are scared to, though its very yummy. I hate to sell my small herd that I started but I went more the rout with milk to make cheese, more money in that around here.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Red Maple Farm said:


> This is not true with cattle at all! The only breed of cow that can be breed to a bigger breed than it; is a Jersey cow, but that is only with a Holstein nothing more.
> -------
> 
> False here as well. I commonly breed all sorts of breeds and heights together for a color breeder down the road from us. She has the healthiest, most colorful characters on her place that I've ever seen. As an AI tech, you breed to what the farmer wants bred to. You can kindly suggest a lower calving ease bull, but that's about all. It has nothing to do with the adult size of the animal (bull) itself. The mother's body typically adjusts accordingly but if something goes wrong, you'll of course have problems. Overdue, diet, hormone imbalance, mineral deficiency, etc.
> ...


Read my betweener post.


----------



## DrakesFarm (Apr 1, 2013)

Red Maple Farm said:


> This is not true with cattle at all!


Our cattle seem to differ, we have a monsterous Simmetal bull that we breed to our smaller cows, they tive big calves but no bigger than they can handle, then the calves grow like crazy.


----------

